

Ask HN: Will you be mining Coinye at launch? - pccampbell

Launching in a couple of hours. Curious to see who&#x27;s jumping in or if you think this is a useless gimmick.
======
LukeLukeLuke
Yep I'm mining.

------
salient
I have more faith in RonPaulCoin.

